# Transfer Express Offers “Decorating Ideas With Stretch Litho™ Transfers Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Check out this quick video tour of the type of heat-applied designs that can be created with new Stretch Litho™ transfers. Offer the screen-printed look of a soft hand print without the cost and labor of doing your own. 

Offered by Transfer Express, “Decorating Ideas With Stretch Litho Heat Transfers” shows you full-color designs on a range of apparel. See for yourself the fine detail that can be achieved and save money by ganging designs on a single sheet. 

Supply your own custom artwork or use the company’s Easy Prints® layouts free online designer to create art. There is no per-color charge. To view the video, go to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNgYN0HSEdg. 

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

